# Can a simple Block of Wood catch fish?



## richg99 (Sep 29, 2019)

Tell me again why I have all of those lures in my tackle box?????

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1112&v=FlKFMwplHGg


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 29, 2019)

haha. Like the saying goes she lures are made to catch fish and some are to catch fisherman.


----------



## Riverdog (Oct 2, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> haha. Like the saying goes she lures are made to catch fish and some are to catch fisherman.



"she lures"?

Sounds like those are the ones that catch fisherman. Haha :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 3, 2019)

Hmm, typo might have been a freudian slip. Haha.


----------



## overboard (Oct 3, 2019)

I remember watching a fishing program years ago where they took a miniature plastic kitchen sink off of a plaque, ran a wire through it, and put a treble hook on, they managed to catch a good sized pike on "the kitchen sink". 
I think it was at Gods Lake in Manitoba, and possibly Gadabout Gaddis, but not sure about that.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 3, 2019)

Ha ha, can catch them on everything including the kitchen sink! 

Gadabout Gaddis -- there is a name from the past.


----------



## Riverdog (Oct 4, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Hmm, typo might have been a freudian slip. Haha.



Give it a nice shape, some make up and some shinny bling. 

Misuse it and you get stabbed by something sharp.

Yup, she lure. :shock:


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 4, 2019)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Oct 6, 2019)

That was actually an enjoyable video to watch! Thanks! I subscribed. :beer:


----------

